# Biggest misconception about life in Dubai



## Dot5 (Mar 27, 2008)

What do you think is the biggest misconception about life as an expat in Dubai?


----------



## world ir (Mar 5, 2008)

difficult working environment with the local and the HOT weather condition ?


----------



## Geordie Armani (Jan 24, 2008)

Dot5 said:


> What do you think is the biggest misconception about life as an expat in Dubai?


that you can't get alcohol and that the ladies have to cover up


----------

